# Hill Country Surprise!



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

A friend of mine has NEVER DEER HUNTED before this year and his brother talked him in to getting on a lease in the hill country. 600 acres low fence place was leased by some outlaws prior to them so the game wardens tell them. Anyway his first deer EVER taken opening morning and bigger than anything the game wardens have even seen in the area before!

17 points including a drop tine that is 6" long. Did not score or get any other measurements but on eheck of a first deer for sure!


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

WOW.......


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

NICEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes Sir....that's a good one....


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Boy are his expectations gonna be high now! What a deer!


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*HEY!!..Isn't that "Headlight Reflections" in that deer's eyeball?...LOL:rotfl:*

*Great Deer!........Congrats!*


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow, Where do you go from here. That is awesome. Congrats to him!


----------



## Sace (May 21, 2004)

Awesome...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man that's any hunters dream buck!

TH


----------



## robby (Aug 2, 2005)

heck of a deer!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Very fine buck! Congrat's to him Big Time! :cheers:


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Might as well stop hunting now...he wont get one like that again!! LOL!!


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

bzrk180 said:


> Might as well stop hunting now...he wont get one like that again!! LOL!!


Completely agree.
He might as well, save his money next year and not pay for the lease.
With a buck like that, he can retire his hunting boots.

NICE BUCK!


----------



## KILLROY (Jul 2, 2005)

Real Nice


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

dang!!! that's a really nice buck!!

gonna be hard to top that for sure!

congrats to the hunter! :cheers:


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

That's a Nasty brute! Congrats!!!


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Nasty (in an awesome way). Only trash he didn't break out with was an extra main beam.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Dang.... he is ruined now.... his expectations are going to be rediculous!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I wish it was that easy, way to go!


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

*DEER*

DANG NICE DEER


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

ATTTABOY!


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Heck of a deer! Hunting gods were smiling on that lucky bastage! Congrats!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

great buck! congrats to your friend...he has set the standard high for himself!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Whoa...that is great!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

That pretty much defines beginners luck. 

Very fine deer.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

definitely a great deer!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEE, what a deer....


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Great Deer!!!


----------



## Flounderpounder27 (Sep 22, 2008)

Helluva deer bud!! I haven't seen a drop tine on a hill country buck like that before!


----------



## ProppedRite (May 3, 2010)

Picked up the mount yesterday. Thanks to Roxanne at Circle S taxidermy for the great work and fast turnaround.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Thats a beauty

Charlie


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

What were the final numbers on that bad boy?


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Congrats to you, that turned out nice.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I'd say he qualifies.........as a MONSTER!!!


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

wow!!!

Impressive.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

NICE!


----------



## Specxican (May 17, 2010)

Heck of a first deer I bet hes the first one to pay up on the lease this year ......Nice looking wall mount congats


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

awesome hill country deer. What it tape out at??


----------



## ProppedRite (May 3, 2010)

Sorry guys I haven't had him scored yet.


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

just awesome, congrats to the hunter for sure.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I think I'm gonna quit hunting....and start over, maybe I can get some of the 'beginners luck', I've always heard >>luck IS better than good<< I'm already good....WW


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome! Just awesome!


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang ! Great Buck.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Really Nice Buck !


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

That's just sad. Congrats


----------



## SCORPION KING (Jan 11, 2011)

One hell of a first buck ,He will spend the rest of his life trying to beat that one . Congrats to the hunter on an awesome buck.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

man those outlaws managed that place well congrats!


----------

